# Spitfire Audio WISHFEST



## Spitfire Team (Apr 14, 2016)

*The Clouds Part On April the 15th and its time for celebration...*

For many composers in the UK April 15th spells the end of 4 months of scrimping and saving. With a four month royalty gap and everyone’s tax bills rinsing us out at the end of January, the cupboard is often bare, the well dry and our pub tabs are making us avoid eye contact with the landlord. As a collective of composers and music makers we always find an excuse to celebrate the end of this royalty fast, and with the kids back to school after Easter Hols there’s all the more reason to let our hair down!

So this year we’ve decided to share the love worldwide and follow this Christmas’ popular treat with another wish list bonanza. Make sure you fill up your wish list on our site over the next 24 hours and you never know, they just may come true!

*Keep an eye on your inbox and if you haven't heard from us by end-of-play Saturday check your spam folder!*

With all new and awesome libraries from such luminaries as http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/enigma-2-the-rapture/ (Leo Abrahams), Olafur Arnalds, the Pixies' http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/joey-santiago/ (Joey Santiago) and Hans Zimmer there’s some pretty juicy stuff to get your hands on.


----------



## TimJohnson (Apr 14, 2016)

Very generous guys!


----------



## Wibben (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't fully understand how this works, but I made a list! :D


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 14, 2016)

if it works like christmas, make a wish list in your account on their website (its in the cart). then theyll send you special discount codes for a random selection of those things so make sure you only put in things you really want! 

Very generous, SF. thanks!


----------



## Wibben (Apr 14, 2016)

Ah! I see. That's awesome


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 14, 2016)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 14, 2016)

@Spitfire Team Please throw us impoverished students a bone this Spring


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 14, 2016)

Great! thanks Team Spitfire 

There is one item on my wishlist I hope you reconsider & make it available.............................


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 14, 2016)

More EVOs, shorter EVOs, more 'normal' and nuanced EVOs, crescendo and dim EVOs of various lengths, EVOs that can do a short crossfade into another EVO. 

More Sable shorts of various lengths.


----------



## pdub (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Spitfire Team (Apr 14, 2016)

CH

x


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Apr 14, 2016)

Wish there was new BML libraries to add to my wish list. I already own all of them. :( 

I feel like BML has fallen super behind on releases, especially Volume 2 of the winds and brass. Would love to see you guys get back to these soon.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 14, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> CH
> 
> x



Need a hand? (=I need these now!!)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 14, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> @Spitfire Team Please throw us impoverished students a bone this Spring



Well we already get the 30% which is more than any of their offers ever are except for some of the bundles which I think are 35%. When you're talking about 400 pound libraries, I'd say they've already thrown us a bone with the 30%.

Edit: Just wanted to add that I, for one, am very grateful for the Spitfire edu discount. I wouldn't be able to do what I do without it.


----------



## owenave (Apr 14, 2016)

Well some of us who are on Disability could sure stand a bone.... Whom ever you bless with this ... it is wonderful of your company to do this. Bless you.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 15, 2016)

Would like to see more BML series


----------



## tack (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm curious to see how Evo Grid 3 will differ from Mural Evolutions.

Also +1 about more BML. I've already collected them all, so to speak. I went through the product page to compile my wishlist and I found myself skipping over a _lot_ of new products. The only thing I ended up adding was Albion II and III.

I'd love to see BML horns get some new love. The solo horn is unplayable, IMO, and a2 requires much effort to tame. Spitfire learned a lot with their Phallanx products and it'd be wonderful if the earlier BML libraries would be retrofitted with that honed craft.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Apr 15, 2016)

tack said:


> I'd love to see BML horns get some new love. The solo horn is unplayable, IMO, and a2 requires much effort to tame. Spitfire learned a lot with their Phallanx products and it'd be wonderful if the earlier BML libraries would be retrofitted with that honed craft.



I wouldn't say that BML Horns are unplayable at all. I think for slow passages, the solo horn sounds beautiful. But yes, the a2 does require a bit of effort to find the right balance. I also think that the phalanx range has some great things, but I think the dynamics are mapped poorly. The lowest recorded dynamic in the sustains in the phalanx legato is a _mezzo forte _(you can see this in the file name of each individual sample), but they are mapped to never sound louder than _piano_. I would really love a lyrical _mezzo forte_ 6 horns that actually sound _mezzo forte_ and not _piano_. That dynamic has the fullness of the horns but without the edge you get from playing louder. I also find the phalanx legato hard to place sometimes, especially in lyrical lines, because some intervals always sound too aggressive . Also, the 6 Horn legato doesn't go to above D5! Modern players can go to at least F5 (even if it takes them a couple tries to get it!).

Quibbles aside, there are some absolutely wonderful parts to BML. I _love_ the bassoons, low winds, cor anglais, a2 flutes, additional flutes, a2 clarinets, and Mural as a whole. But it feels incomplete, and some instruments are truly lacking (I'm looking at you, solo flute legato). I am really looking forward to an expansion of this series as well as an update to fix a lot of the existing quirks.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 15, 2016)

There are just so many beautiful and unique instruments. I love the sound of the Air recordings; hoping for the best.


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hope you're happy with your 30% off code for single products and 20% off bundles in the wish list! I had put 2 single products in my wish list and received codes for both of them!


----------



## mickeyl (Apr 16, 2016)

Great! Sacconi quartet is mine... pulling the trigger as we speak. Thanks, Spitfire Audio!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Apr 16, 2016)

If only I'd known you were so generous even with the bundles this time around..

Thanks!


----------



## trotamusicos (Apr 16, 2016)

I had put 2 single products in my wish list and received codes for one of them, not Symphonic Evolutions for me 

Thanks Spitfire


----------



## pdub (Apr 16, 2016)

I received all the codes I requested. Thank you!!!!


----------



## AllanH (Apr 16, 2016)

I had just one product on my wish list and received a code for that. Very nice - thank you.


----------



## thedigitalDog (Apr 16, 2016)

same here, but my product is not available yet  ! thanks anyway spitfire, i love that wishfest initiative !


----------



## NoamL (Apr 16, 2016)

Same here, I knew it was a randomized system so my "list" was one thing I really wanted and received a $170 discount!! Thank you Spitfire, very generous!


----------



## kaiyoti (Apr 16, 2016)

Just lost my spitfire product virginity... "status: pending", is this normal?


----------



## rnappi (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the generous offer Spitfire.


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 16, 2016)

...I got...nothing.......maybe I have TOOOOO many wishes in my list...


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 16, 2016)

Got a bunch of codes. Thanks Spitfire! Uh oh!


----------



## owenave (Apr 16, 2016)

I got codes for discounts on 5 things. I misunderstood the whole wish list thing. I didn't know was for discounts. Because of my limited income on Disability I cannot afford as much as I wish I could. Thank you to Spitfire Audio for their great discounts that they did offer. If I had the money I would purchase. Thanks again to Spitfire Audio for your generosity.


----------



## owenave (Apr 16, 2016)

Rex282 said:


> ...I got...nothing.......maybe I have TOOOOO many wishes in my list...


Check the email account you signed up for the Spitfire account with. That is where they sent the discount codes.


----------



## higgs (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks Spitfire fellas!


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 16, 2016)

owenave said:


> Check the email account you signed up for the Spitfire account with. That is where they sent the discount codes.



I did(even spam folder)...I must be on the last leg of Santafire route....or......I've been a bad boy....


----------



## Spitfire Team (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi there, Rex, we're not the punishing types here! There may be a mismatch of email addresses that we have which is easily fixed, if you fire a support ticket off to us our support desk will have a look at your case on Monday.

Best.

CH.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Apr 17, 2016)

I absolutely love you guys at Spitfire, so generous. Downloading Albion 3 right now. Thank you so much for an amazing gesture


----------



## and- (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you very much Spitfire Team! I just got another great sounding library for a very nice price.


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you Spitfire for the discount code.


----------



## Rex282 (Apr 17, 2016)

Spitfire Team said:


> Hi there, Rex, we're not the punishing types here! There may be a mismatch of email addresses that we have which is easily fixed, if you fire a support ticket off to us our support desk will have a look at your case on Monday.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH.



Thanks Christian, I sent my ticket and thank you for not punishing me, I bruise easily however EVO I, II and IV bundle with a code should sooth my latent trigger fingeraches....AH HA!! I just figured out why I missed the "Christmas" codes.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Apr 28, 2016)

Dont forget guys! Just 5 days to use your codes!


----------



## dhlkid (Apr 28, 2016)

Just used the code to buy the Mural 3.....Thank You Spitfire
I am thinking if I should get the Low Winds Or HZ03


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm thinking if I should get HZ01. Been on my radar for a while, but so expensive for a hobbyist, even with the discount...


----------



## higgs (Apr 30, 2016)

You may not be using them, but they are your codes 'til death do you part...


----------



## RRBE Sound (Apr 30, 2016)

Ahh, so they are not able to be given away?


----------



## higgs (Apr 30, 2016)

Refer to this - don't take my word for it. I'm not a lawyer, nor am I providing legal advice*
Spitfire End User License Agreement

* lawyer said I have to say that


----------



## RRBE Sound (Apr 30, 2016)

Ahhh..

**
F.
Restrictions. Except as expressly authorized in this Agreement, you may not rent,
lease, sell, sublicense, distribute, transfer, copy, reproduce, display, modify or time
share the enclosed product(s) or documentation.**

Thank you for your answer.. Deleting my post


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 1, 2016)

Just a couple of days left to redeem your codes guys!


----------



## BachN4th (May 6, 2016)

Can I wish for the rest of the Stereo Mixes to be available for BML Winds? Additional flutes, reeds, and low winds for starters. There are others still without them.


----------



## TeamLeader (May 6, 2016)

BachN4th said:


> Can I wish for the rest of the Stereo Mixes to be available for BML Winds? Additional flutes, reeds, and low winds for starters. There are others still without them.



YES !!!!!!


----------



## TeamLeader (May 6, 2016)

BachN4th said:


> Can I wish for the rest of the Stereo Mixes to be available for BML Winds? Additional flutes, reeds, and low winds for starters. There are others still without them.



YES !!!!!!


----------

